# bomb in Nasr City



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

US embassy issues message:

The U.S. Embassy has received reports of a bomb blast in Nasr City, Cairo, that targeted Egypt’s Minister of Interior. Security Forces are at the scene and the investigation is ongoing. This incident serves as an indicator of the tension and volatility that continues to exist throughout the country. Though the size and ferocity of demonstrations has subsided over the past few weeks, there have been several instances throughout the county of the targeting of police stations. The U.S. Embassy urges U.S. citizens to avoid areas where incidents or unrest have recently occurred. Additionally, U.S. citizens should recognize that police stations and security forces may be targeted, and should avoid unsecured areas where police or security forces are congregated.

As a matter of general practice, U.S. citizens should avoid areas where large gatherings may occur. Even demonstrations or events intended to be peaceful can turn confrontational and possibly escalate into violence. U.S. citizens in Egypt are urged to monitor local news reports and to plan their activities accordingly.

Messages for U.S. Citizens | Embassy of the United States


----------



## windsong (Sep 1, 2013)

Pretty decent size blast...lets hope they catch these bums and hang them!


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

windsong said:


> Pretty decent size blast...lets hope they catch these bums and hang them!



Hang them.....so a life for a life is your solution to the problems 
















!


----------



## canuck2010 (Jan 13, 2010)

One report said it was an IED planted in the road. Is Egypt turning in to Afghanistan?


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

windsong said:


> Pretty decent size blast...lets hope they catch these bums and hang them!


absolutely not my concept of justice, but unfortunately death by hanging is still practiced in Egypt.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Like everything else here it is subject to rumour and speculation.. there is no way they can really know what happened in this short space of time, nor can they know who did it.. although I have read it's foreigners.. now how the hell would they know that!


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

canuck2010 said:


> One report said it was an IED planted in the road. Is Egypt turning in to Afghanistan?


too many versions at the moment, I also heard it was a suicide bomb perpetrated by foreigners.

stay safe, guys!


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

all political groups, including MB and Gamaa have condemned the attack

Widespread condemnation in Egypt for bomb attack - Politics - Egypt - Ahram Online


----------



## windsong (Sep 1, 2013)

Well a life for a life is biblical..aswell as in Islam.And is practised in Texas and other places in the states.If you can prove it without a shadow of a doubt.In cases like this its better then putting them in a cell so maybe down the road the next radical nut can break them out...which has happened in Eygpt already.And they can be free to do it again to some innocent people or to someone we know and love.


----------



## canuck2010 (Jan 13, 2010)

Egypt: British teenager loses leg in Cairo bomb attack

A British teenager has lost her leg in a suspected suicide bomb attack in northern Cairo, described by the Egyptian interior minister as the "beginning of a new wave of terrorism". 

Egypt: British teenager loses leg in Cairo bomb attack - Telegraph


----

In the wrong place at the wrong time!


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

windsong said:


> Well a life for a life is biblical..aswell as in Islam.And is practised in Texas and other places in the states.If you can prove it without a shadow of a doubt.In cases like this its better then putting them in a cell so maybe down the road the next radical nut can break them out...which has happened in Eygpt already.And they can be free to do it again to some innocent people or to someone we know and love.




It amazes me how people can quote the bible and Koran to suit their argument, I presume you meant an eye for an eye in the bible and what ever it is in the Koran.. but hey the bible also says do not commit adultery, do not steal and so on but no one trots out biblical passages when people are caught. and then again did the bible not tell you to turn the other cheek

Hanging people is not punishment it is revenge..


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

windsong said:


> Well a life for a life is biblical..aswell as in Islam.And is practised in Texas and other places in the states.If you can prove it without a shadow of a doubt.In cases like this its better then putting them in a cell so maybe down the road the next radical nut can break them out...which has happened in Eygpt already.And they can be free to do it again to some innocent people or to someone we know and love.


Of course everyone is entitled to their opinion. Mine is that no matter what any religion says, taking a human life is barbaric.


----------



## windsong (Sep 1, 2013)

Well there are plenty of people following the bible aswell as the koran,that dont steal,cheat on their wives,who teach it and preach it and rebuke that lifestyle.But turning the other cheek dosent mean letting someone get away with murder.Punishment is fine for stealing a car,holding up a gas station.But when someone can plant a bomb blow-up,babies,children,innocent people,have no regard for others lifes,leave people with missing limbs,then Im sorry I have no compasion for them or regard for their life since they had no regard for anyone else.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

aykalam said:


> Of course everyone is entitled to their opinion. Mine is that no matter what any religion says, taking a human life is barbaric.




Amen to that


----------



## ice2x01 (Jul 3, 2011)

One of my favorite quotations is:

“An Eye For An Eye Will Make The Whole World Go Blind” – Gandhi

Furthermore I think rotting away in a jail cell is a better punishment. Simply hanging them is an easy way out. Some extremists might even consider it jihad.


----------



## windsong (Sep 1, 2013)

The only ones going blind would be the poor victims,and the murdering criminals.The problem with rotting in a cell in Egypt,is that how many of these terrorist escaped with uprisings and were set free.And who knows if it could happen again giving these men a chance to escape and kill again.I also find it abit strange people consider the death penalty barbaric,but yet consider rotting in a cell more of a nightmare,so then which is more barbaric?As for jihad prison becomes a great networking place for the terrorist ofcourse only if hes alive.The death penalty should only be for the most atrocious behavior with 100% proof.I have no problem seeing a man who could rape and kill a 10yr. old girl..or worse going to his death so it cant happen again.Or a terrorist blowing up a building,killing and maiming innocent people,where even babies may be.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

windsong said:


> The only ones going blind would be the poor victims,and the murdering criminals.The problem with rotting in a cell in Egypt,is that how many of these terrorist escaped with uprisings and were set free.And who knows if it could happen again giving these men a chance to escape and kill again.I also find it abit strange people consider the death penalty barbaric,but yet consider rotting in a cell more of a nightmare,so then which is more barbaric?As for jihad prison becomes a great networking place for the terrorist ofcourse only if hes alive.The death penalty should only be for the most atrocious behavior with 100% proof.I have no problem seeing a man who could rape and kill a 10yr. old girl..or worse going to his death so it cant happen again.Or a terrorist blowing up a building,killing and maiming innocent people,where even babies may be.




Would you like to be tried here? How can anyone be caught, charged, tried and sentenced in days get a fair trial..

The hang em high brigade ... it does not work, if it worked why is death row full?


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

*update*

An Al-Qaeda-inspired group based in Egypt's Sinai has said it was behind a bombing that targeted the interior minister in a failed assassination attempt, a statement on militant Islamist forums said.

More here: 

Jihadist group claims bomb targeting Egypt minister - Politics - Egypt - Ahram Online


----------

